# My Dmax sounds different.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Finally got my turbo installed and injectors.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

O BUDDY!!!! I cant wait to see this thing next weekend!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;804600 said:


> O BUDDY!!!! I cant wait to see this thing next weekend!


If all goes well I'll be pulling on Sunday in Warkworth. I'm really hoping I did everything right, never done injectors before. I will get the wheel back on it in the morning, just have an hour or so of little brackets and crap to put back on.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds good JD. 

Have a fresh tune ready to compliment the new upgrades?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

So tractors are for plowing and pickups are for pulling? 

You silly canadians!

Sounds bad azz though!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The one good thing about JD and his tractor pulling every weekend is his wife doesn't have to worry about getting pregnant


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;804631 said:


> Sounds good JD.
> 
> Have a fresh tune ready to compliment the new upgrades?


Had Nick write me a conservative tune, hope to try it on the road later today.


stroker79;804646 said:


> So tractors are for plowing and pickups are for pulling?
> 
> You silly canadians!
> 
> Sounds bad azz though!


Thanks Doug, hopefully everything goes well on the first pull.


grandview;804661 said:


> The one good thing about JD and his tractor pulling every weekend is his wife doesn't have to worry about getting pregnant


Or do I? :


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds good. Looking forward to more pulling vids.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

me too. and make sure the audio works nice and good!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;804673 said:


> Or do I? :


Something to tell us?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn talk about turbo whistle, sounds sweet!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandview;804797 said:


> Something to tell us?


I think that was directed at you...........


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

That oughtta make you WIN First place!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds good JD. My son just walked by and said "what is that whistling" so I showed him the vid from the beginning and he says it's cool and wants me to do it to my Jeep LOL


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

how much was she smokin? and is sounds awesome


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;804889 said:


> That oughtta make you WIN First place!


If the stars align.


toby4492;804892 said:


> Sounds good JD. My son just walked by and said "what is that whistling" so I showed him the vid from the beginning and he says it's cool and wants me to do it to my Jeep LOL


Smart boy. 


2005_Sierra;804960 said:


> how much was she smokin? and is sounds awesome


The tuning is kind of conservative right now, I want to make sure it's running right first. I need to figure out how to log with EFI live before I push it further also.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks expensive!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

rsvees;805278 said:


> Looks expensive!


But worth every penny!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Should have boosted more off the line but the truck ran like a top. I took third and was 3-4 ft out of first. Pretty conservative tuning also, not sure how much more I'll push it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Vary nice Dave! Look like you had a ton of wheel speed on that run... Maby just a tad more fuel, hardly any smoke now with the big turbo...

My sleeves should be in tomarrow so i'll be ready for fergus on saturday


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;805401 said:


> Vary nice Dave! Look like you had a ton of wheel speed on that run... Maby just a tad more fuel, hardly any smoke now with the big turbo...
> 
> My sleeves should be in tomarrow so i'll be ready for fergus on saturday


I want more fuel also but I'm a little leary of the motor. The thing is a complete beast on the road, all the dogs in the neigherhood love the turbo whistle. LOL I'll be in Fergus pulling in your class.  Going to Oro on Fri night for PSD.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

O boy... and here I thought i might actually be able to place in the top 5, but i'll be one spot lower now with you in the class... :angry:

LOL its all good


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

did you dyno it???? and if so whats it putting down??


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

i hate to say it but sounds great until you let that turbo bark would be so sad to see it go. BUT it sounds WICKED


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;805407 said:


> I want more fuel also but I'm a little leary of the motor.


Did you log on that pass JD? You're missing out on a ton of valuable info if not. Might have much more "safe" power left in it (or not) but until you log you'll never know.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;805471 said:


> did you dyno it???? and if so whats it putting down??





B&B;805550 said:


> Did you log on that pass JD? You're missing out on a ton of valuable info if not. Might have much more "safe" power left in it (or not) but until you log you'll never know.


I tried to figure out logging but I just finished putting the turbo and didn't have anymore time. I will figure it out this week. Mike you see at the end where the turbo barked, would it be less if I had a stack up through the box? It barked in neutral, not good.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Can you get a blow off valve for that turbo Dave?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;805623 said:


> Can you get a blow off valve for that turbo Dave?


Yes but I really don't feel like installing one.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;805471 said:


> did you dyno it???? and if so whats it putting down??


No it hasn't been dyno'd yet.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;805612 said:


> Mike you see at the end where the turbo barked, would it be less if I had a stack up through the box? It barked in neutral, not good.


It won't help as it's the pressure build up in the intake causing it not the exhaust. But what does help is to ease up on the throttle once you stop moving rather than instantly lifting from the pedal. Gives it a little more time to "use up" some of the boost backed up in the intake.

Nick should be able to tune a liltte of it out too with the VVT tables.

BOV wouldn't be a bad idea either. What size is your new turbo?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;805886 said:


> It won't help as it's the pressure build up in the intake causing it not the exhaust. But what does help is to ease up on the throttle once you stop moving rather than instantly lifting from the pedal. Gives it a little more time to "use up" some of the boost backed up in the intake.
> 
> Nick should be able to tune a liltte of it out too with the VVT tables.
> 
> BOV wouldn't be a bad idea either. What size is your new turbo?


71.5. I figured out logging a few minutes ago. The turbo is a Cheeta from Fleece Performance, he's suppose to have tunes that were built for that turbo. They are suppose to be dyno and track proven, I might try one of his.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;806007 said:


> The turbo is a Cheeta from Fleece Performance, he's suppose to have tunes that were built for that turbo. They are suppose to be dyno and track proven, I might try one of his.


Yes Brayden does...and yes they are. Should work good right from him but since each truck is just a little different it may still need a few small tweaks. Be sure to keep Nick up to date on what you're doing.

One you get comfortable with logging try to do so on every run possible. I know it adds to the to do list but the saved data is invaluable. How much boost will it make with the current configuration?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;805396 said:


> Should have boosted more off the line but the truck ran like a top. I took third and was 3-4 ft out of first. Pretty conservative tuning also, not sure how much more I'll push it.


Sounds like my Fords at the end. 

Isn't that whistle going to get annoying while picking up coffee?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;806095 said:


> Yes Brayden does...and yes they are. Should work good right from him but since each truck is just a little different it may still need a few small tweaks. Be sure to keep Nick up to date on what you're doing.
> 
> One you get comfortable with logging try to do so on every run possible. I know it adds to the to do list but the saved data is invaluable. How much boost will it make with the current configuration?


Not sure, I keep forgetting to look but it's not more then 34-35 psi.


Mark Oomkes;806138 said:


> Sounds like my Fords at the end.
> 
> Isn't that whistle going to get annoying while picking up coffee?


Quite a few people think it's a Ford and this is my good truck, I don't drive it in the winter.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Awesome Dave!! I'm making a call to Nick tomorrow. Think I'm going to pay him a visit Monday


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice hook. I can't believe how much it barked even in netural.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

William B.;806673 said:


> Awesome Dave!! I'm making a call to Nick tomorrow. Think I'm going to pay him a visit Monday


 Thanks



Philbilly2;806753 said:


> Nice hook. I can't believe how much it barked even in netural.


Me either.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

You're out of your mindddd! I can't wait to see the thing in person


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

musclecarboy;808246 said:


> I can't wait to see the thing in person


Dave - sounds good. Looking forward to seeing it next wekend in Wainfleet. I really wanted to make Fergus, but have another obligation tonight. Hopefully all goes well in Fergus - be sure to convince a few to make the drive out next weekend!

They can always stay in the Falls overnight.


----------

